# Cas de conscience..



## Capri95 (8 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour 
Deux de mes accueillis sont positifs au covid..
Hier j'étais au ram pour la dernière avant les grandes mvacances.
Il y avait un goûter et c'était chouette, cela se passer en plein air.
Le PE m'a prévenu le soir même, car le PE n'était pas bien le matin même.
Donc PE positif, et ils ont testé directement les enfants qui se sont révélé positif.
J'ai prévenu le ram, la responsable a fait un mail collectif pour prévenir les assmats présentes ce jour là.
J'ai une collègue qui m'a directement téléphoné pour me demander si je savais qui c'était..
Que c'était pas normal, que l'assmat n'aurait pas du venir.
Elle était énervé car elle doit partir dans son pays d'origine et je crois qu'il demande un test pour pouvoir y aller.

Je comprend que c'est rageant, mais voilà les PE employeurs et moi même ne pouvions pas le savoir  avant que le test revienne. Les deux loulous n'ont pas de symptômes.

Les PE ont fait le nécessaire, les enfants sont chez eux. Sur ce point ils ont toujours étaient très réactifs. 
Et voilà mon cas de conscience, je ne lui ai rien dit.
Je lui ai dit que je ne savais pas qui c'était. Pour ma part c'est une information personnelle et confidentiel. Nous sommes des professionnelles et j'estime que je n'ai pas à raconter la vie des PE.
Quand pensez-vous ?  Pas de jugement svp je cherche juste des avis.
Merci à toutes


----------



## Nounousand02 (8 Juillet 2022)

Ce n'est pas de votre faute et vous avez bien fais de ne pas dire qui c'étais = secret professionnel.  
Elle savais qu'elle partais en vacance avec demande de test et elle a pris le risque elle même de se rendre au RAM nous savons tous que l'on prend chaque jour des risques en sortant de chez nous ou même en accueillant les loulous chaque jour .Le virus est partout malheureusement. Si un jour je l attrapée je ne chercherai pas qui me la refilee.


----------



## Catie6432 (8 Juillet 2022)

Vous n'avez rien à vous reprocher. 
Dommage que le PE ne vous ai pas parlé des symptômes qui l'ont amené à se faire tester.
Vous auriez pu accueillir masquée dans le doute et renoncer par précaution à cette séance en collectivité.
Voici pourquoi je ne vais pas au séances sur ma commune depuis le début de la Covid. Entre les petits possiblement asymptomatiques, les nez qui coulent (rhume ou covid ?), ceux qui toussent ... Bref 
... En tout cas en effet vous devez faire preuve de discrétion concernant vos accueillis et leurs familles et vous même.


----------



## mamytata (8 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour, comme nounousand02, vous n'êtes en rien responsable de la situation. Vous avez fait ce qu'il fallait.
Et tant pis pour votre collègue, je trouve qu'elle a une réaction disproportionnée. Si elle ne veut pas prendre de risque elle n'a qu'à resté chez elle.


----------



## Capri95 (8 Juillet 2022)

Merci pour vos retours.


----------



## Nanou91 (8 Juillet 2022)

Elle n'est pas très futée effectivement l'autre ass mat.
Elle sait qu'elle va devoir être négative pour retourner dans son pays et elle sort tous azimuts  . .
J'ai des PE qui doivent partir en voyage de noces à l'étranger. En ce moment ils font super attention. . .


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (8 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour

On ne peut pas être cas contact, d'un cas contact, ce que sont les enfants que vous accueillez.

Votre collègue est d'une bêtise... Pour éviter les contaminations, soit elle porte un masque, soit elle ne vient pas aux activités, je lui répondrais d'ailleurs que je ne suis pas médium. (Dommage pour les gains au loto)
Et bloquez son numéro !


----------



## Griselda (8 Juillet 2022)

En effet il est tout à fait hors de question de lui dire de qui il s'agit car c'est confidentiel et cette information ne t'appartient pas.
Les autres ont besoin de savoir qu'ils ont été en contact avec des enfants déclarés positifs moins de 48h après les avoir vu et rien d'autre. Cela va leur permettre d'être plus vigilent au moindre symptômes suspects de s'isoler, porter le masque, éviter d'aller voir des gens fragile, se faire tester si nécessaire mais sauf si les enfants ont partager la même gourde d'eau à boire au goulot (j'en doute!) aucun ne sont considéré cas contact car en extérieur.

Je comprends qu'elle soit très contrariée mais ça aurait pu être l'un de ses Loulous à elle et elle n'aurait pas pu plus exiger de ses PE qu'ils gardent leurs enfants sous prétexte que les PE sont malades car tant qu'aucun test n'affirme que c'est un COVID, on ne peut pas le savoir.

Perso', je demande à mes PE de m'avertir de toute suspicion non pas pour refuser leur enfant mais alors je porte un masque toute la journée, j’aère ++, je privilégie les jeux dehors le plus possible et surtout j'annule ma participation au RPE au cas où. Mais légalement, le protocole n'est pas aussi stricte: il faut attendre un résultat positif pour être déclaré cas contact.

J'ai un Ami médecin qui m'a affirmé que depuis 2 ans aucun, AUCUN cas positif n'aurait jamais été pour point de départ un contact en pleine air.
C'est pour ça que ne sont pas considéré cas contact les personnes rencontrées à l’extérieur, moins de 10 minutes en intérieur, etc...

Donc, pour les collègues, pas de panique!
 J'espère que sachant les Parents malades, tu avais porté le masque en intérieure au moins? Sinon, te concernant, oui tu es cas contact car les enfants ont bien été déclarés positifs et j'imagine que tu les as bien accueillis en intérieur plus de 10 mn.


----------



## kikine (8 Juillet 2022)

GénéralMétal1988 a dit: 


> Bonjour
> 
> On ne peut pas être cas contact, d'un cas contact, ce que sont les enfants que vous accueillez.


non les enfants sont bien positifs, donc elle est bien cas contact  cela dit elle n'avait qu'à pas faire les sorties si elle ne veut pas l'attraper ou, porter un masque... y a un moment faut pas se plaindre non plus quand on ne se protège pas...
perso quand je l'ai chopé ben j'ai pas cherché a savoir qui dans la classe de ma fille lui avait refilé, je ne me suis pas plainte non plus quand je l'ai eu a mon tour (bon si un peu quand même car sans doliprane la première nuit j'ai couiné un peu 😖 ) impensable pour moi de garder mes distances avec ma petite de 6 ans, j'ai eu pleiiiiiiiiiins de câlins de sa part ça valait bien une nuit de courbatures 🤪


----------



## kikine (8 Juillet 2022)

arf j'avais pas vu que le ram était en plein air... bon oui, y a peu de chances...


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (8 Juillet 2022)

kikine a dit: 


> non les enfants sont bien positifs, donc elle est bien cas contact  cela dit elle n'avait qu'à pas faire les sorties si elle ne veut pas l'attraper ou, porter un masque... y a un moment faut pas se plaindre non plus quand on ne se protège pas...
> perso quand je l'ai chopé ben j'ai pas cherché a savoir qui dans la classe de ma fille lui avait refilé, je ne me suis pas plainte non plus quand je l'ai eu a mon tour (bon si un peu quand même car sans doliprane la première nuit j'ai couiné un peu 😖 ) impensable pour moi de garder mes distances avec ma petite de 6 ans, j'ai eu pleiiiiiiiiiins de câlins de sa part ça valait bien une nuit de courbatures 🤪


Oui tu as raison, à force de lire en diagonale, on manque les points essentiels, mais dans tous les cas, l'am ne pouvait pas savoir que les enfants étaient positifs.

L'autre am, sachant qu'elle devait partir, devait ou devrait elle même ne pas aller à des activités ou elle est susceptible de choper le virus..
Quelle est bête en fait.


----------



## Marine35 (8 Juillet 2022)

Vous n’avez rien à vous reprochez. Vous avez fait ce qu’il fallait. Le virus circule de plus belle et il faut être coupé du monde pour l’ignorer ! Elle doit partir en voyage, elle n’a qu’à prendre ses précautions, limiter les contacts, appliquer les gestes barrières. C’était en plein air donc déjà ça limite le risque. Peu importe de quelle AM ou enfant ça vient !


----------



## bidulle (8 Juillet 2022)

un peu de bon sens !!!

si elle veut éviter tout risque de contamination elledoit éviter les lieux très fréquentés et porter un masque ! 
les activités eétant en extérieur le risque est très limité ....

de toute façon secret médical vous n'avez rien à lui dire !


----------



## nounoucat1 (8 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour ça ne finira jamais. C'est très bien d'être discrète vis a vis des PE. De ton côté aucun reproche surtout si les enfants n'ont pas de symptôme. Et oui tu es cas contact! Si les enfants du relais jouaient dehors ça limite les risques de contagion.
Soyez prudents prenez soin de vous


----------



## LadyA. (8 Juillet 2022)

Perso je lui aurais dit de passer le reste de sa vie confinée chez elle et de dormir avec un ffp2, ça lui éviterait une éventuelle contamination. 
Et je lui recommanderais une quintuple dose...
Ce genre de tripiquousée névrosée m'insupporte


----------



## nounoucat1 (8 Juillet 2022)

D'autant que si la collègue devient malheureusement positive ça ne lui donnera rien de savoir que c'est Pierre Paul Jacques qui l'a contaminé


----------



## Capri95 (8 Juillet 2022)

Oui je sais bien que je suis cas contact, le matin le papa n'était pas spécialement en forme. Mais il ne m'a rien dit d'autre.
Les enfants n'avaient aucun symptômes, ils étaient en formes !
Donc impossible pour moi de deviner ( suis pas Madame soleil )

Il est vrai que c'était dehors en pleine air, donc pour mes collègues peut de chance qu'ils l'attraper.

Il est vrai que je n'avais pas de masque pour les accueillir, c'est sur que je suis resté plus de 10 minutes avec eux. Ils m'ont même fait des câlins... Par contre je reporte le masque dans les transports en commun et les grandes surfaces.
Mais la sur le coup, pour moi il n' y avait pas de raison. Je ferai un test demain PCR à j+2.
Mon fils y aura droit aussi, vu qu'il a été avec eux donc cas contact..


----------



## Griselda (8 Juillet 2022)

N'ayant pas été informée par les Parents d'une possible suspicion tu as encore moins de scrupules à avoir: tu ne peux deviner ce qu'on ne te dit pas.
les PE ne sont pas obligés de te dire qu'ils ont eux mêmes la goutte au nez ou de la fièvre tant qu'ils ne sont pas déclarés positifs.

Néanmoins cette expérience, surtout pour toi, te permettra de convaincre les PE d'essayer d'être un peu plus transparent car s'ils t'avaient prévenus le matin, tu aurais pu porter un masque toute la journée dès le lundi et éviter d'être toi même cas contact. En les rassurant sur le fait que tu n'exigerais pas d'eux pour autant qu'ils gardent leur enfts en attendant d'en savoir plus, surtout si l'enft n'a aucun symptome devrait leur permettre d'être plus sincères. Souvent on cache ou on ment quand on a peur d'être embêtée sinon. Les adultes ne sont pas très différents des efants, en fait ;-)

J'espère que ça ira pour toi et ta famille.


----------



## nounoucat1 (12 Juillet 2022)

Je ne supporte plus ce virus. Car en plus du risque d'être malade on vit dans l'angoisse ou la culpabilité d'être transmetteur de maladie a des proches plus faibles ou même à des enfants. C'est sans fin ! Les professionnels de la santé sont en alerte mais pas trop de nouvelles mesures il faut bien que l'économie spécial vacances fonctionne.


----------



## Capri95 (15 Juillet 2022)

Griselda a dit: 


> N'ayant pas été informée par les Parents d'une possible suspicion tu as encore moins de scrupules à avoir: tu ne peux deviner ce qu'on ne te dit pas.
> les PE ne sont pas obligés de te dire qu'ils ont eux mêmes la goutte au nez ou de la fièvre tant qu'ils ne sont pas déclarés positifs.
> 
> Néanmoins cette expérience, surtout pour toi, te permettra de convaincre les PE d'essayer d'être un peu plus transparent car s'ils t'avaient prévenus le matin, tu aurais pu porter un masque toute la journée dès le lundi et éviter d'être toi même cas contact. En les rassurant sur le fait que tu n'exigerais pas d'eux pour autant qu'ils gardent leur enfts en attendant d'en savoir plus, surtout si l'enft n'a aucun symptome devrait leur permettre d'être plus sincères. Souvent on cache ou on ment quand on a peur d'être embêtée sinon. Les adultes ne sont pas très différents des efants, en fait ;-)
> ...


Nous allons bien les tests sont revenus négatifs pour mon fils et moi !


----------



## nounoucat1 (15 Juillet 2022)

Très bien bonne nouvelle


----------

